# need male persian stud



## Guineapig1984 (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi 

I live in milton keynes and im need of a stud for my gorgeouse red female


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

this is not a site for stud wanted adverts :nono:


----------



## Sparkles87 (Aug 30, 2010)

I highly doubt you'll get a reply offering a stud here.

Please either spay your pet or follow the reputable route to breeding her. 

Sparkles.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

To be fair to the OP, it is actually rather difficult to find persian studs. Apparently most persian studs are simply not made available and the normal route is for the would-be breeder to actually buy a stud, even at the same time as they buy their first breeding queen. It sounds very odd to those of us in other breeds but that really does seem to be the norm for persian breeders.

OP, have you tried looking on pets4homes , kittenlist and even preloved?

Liz


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

OP

Provided you're a reputable breeder, I may be able to help, as I know a lady who will allow her boy to be occasionally used by health tested, PKD free girls. She's very selective, however. PM me with your details, cat's pedigree name, registering body and whether she's on the active, and I'll see. She's not too far from you either. Only reason I'm offering is because I know just how hard it is to find a Persian stud, having recently had to search myself.


----------



## justsmilebabe (Jun 30, 2011)

i have a ginger persian stud .
contact me on email (email removed by mod)
for further details


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

justsmilebabe said:


> i have a ginger persian stud .
> contact me on email (email removed by mod)
> for further details


You do? Can we see pictures please?


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

non-active unless I miss my guess, hence being ginger instead of red solid.

And I guess the OP didn't want a reputable stud after all, as I've not been contacted. Well, so much for trying to help!


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

I think a lot of people assume stud to mean 'my cats still has its balls.'

NOT QUITE the same


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

carly87 said:


> non-active unless I miss my guess, hence being ginger instead of red solid.
> 
> And I guess the OP didn't want a reputable stud after all, as I've not been contacted. Well, so much for trying to help!


Must admit when I saw the description as "ginger" I did think probably a byb as couldn't see any self respecting breeder describing their red stud as "ginger"!!


----------



## cat_gaga (Jan 6, 2010)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> I think a lot of people assume stud to mean 'my cats still has its balls.'
> 
> NOT QUITE the same


So I can tell my husband that he's not a stud after all then :001_tongue:


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

cat_gaga said:


> So I can tell my husband that he's not a stud after all then :001_tongue:


Hahah Yup


----------



## justsmilebabe (Jun 30, 2011)

i made a mistake and straight away you make a nasty comments.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

justsmilebabe said:


> i made a mistake and straight away you make a nasty comments.


his lovely, is he PKD tested and on the active register? looks like his in the garden is it enclosed if his allowed out? 

are you based in Lithuania????


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

The OP has been offered reputable stud services, and has not replied, so I would be wary of offering your boy, if he is indeed all that you say, to a random woman on a forum who isnt responding to others with the required details.


----------



## justsmilebabe (Jun 30, 2011)

my garden is enclosed he stays with me until i am outside.i add a picture of the female persian i have as well


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

justsmilebabe said:


> my garden is enclosed he stays with me until i am outside.i add a picture of the female persian i have as well


And his PKD and health test status? Bit more important than the garden


----------



## justsmilebabe (Jun 30, 2011)

i am based in london


----------



## justsmilebabe (Jun 30, 2011)

he is pkd tested


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

justsmilebabe said:


> he is pkd tested


Do you breed him with your female or do you stud him out? What is his prefix? What colours does he carry?


----------



## justsmilebabe (Jun 30, 2011)

i breed hem with my female and some more cats.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

What prefix do you breed under? Maybe its just me but some quite important questions seem to be skirted around...

What is his PKD status? Do you have any pictures of his litters?


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> What prefix do you breed under? Maybe its just me but some quite important questions seem to be skirted around...
> 
> What is his PKD status? Do you have any pictures of his litters?


dont want to hyjack thread just curious what is pkd


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

2lisa2 said:


> dont want to hyjack thread just curious what is pkd


I don't think you're the only person on the thread who doesn't know.... 

Its Polycystic Kidney Disease, Persians are very prone to this disease, and every stud and queen should be tested for it to see if they carry the gene.

Shame that the other questions are not being answered...


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> I don't think you're the only person on the thread who doesn't know....
> 
> Its Polycystic Kidney Disease, Persians are very prone to this disease, and every stud and queen should be tested for it to see if they carry the gene.
> 
> Shame that the other questions are not being answered...


I never knew that, you learn something new everyday


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> I don't think you're the only person on the thread who doesn't know....
> 
> Its Polycystic Kidney Disease, Persians are very prone to this disease, and every stud and queen should be tested for it to see if they carry the gene.
> 
> Shame that the other questions are not being answered...


thanks i bet a lot dont bother though :nonod: pity that these tests are not made a legal requirment thanks again


----------



## justsmilebabe (Jun 30, 2011)

negative offspring


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Hahah well honestly I only know because my breed is derived from persians and BSH which are both prone to this disease, so I talked about it with the breeder beforehand. Also HCM (Hypertrophic cardiomyopathy) is something they are very prone to but I believe with that you sound their hearts rather than gene testing. Not 100% sure on that but I know both of my kittens had two heart soundings to check everything before they came to me


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

justsmilebabe said:


> negative offspring


I don't know what this means at all to be honest. DO you breed under a prefix, do you do all the genetic and health tests, or do you simply have two intact animals?

You do not seem to be someone offering a reputable stud service to me. What is his show history. Who are his parents.

You have ignored all of the important questions. I think the first assessment of your boy was correct, not 'nasty.'


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I assume this means that the kittens are PKD negative? Justmilebabe has already said that her boy is PKD tested. A breeding prefix isn't strictly necessary and not everyone without one is a byb. TBH I don't think any judgement can be made on the basis of justmilebabe's one line answers. I'm guessing English may not be their first language - please correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> I assume this means that the kittens are PKD negative? Justmilebabe has already said that her boy is PKD tested. A breeding prefix isn't strictly necessary and not everyone without one is a byb. TBH I don't think any judgement can be made on the basis of justmilebabe's one line answers. I'm guessing English may not be their first language - please correct me if I'm wrong


Considering I dont think even offering stud services is allowed on the forum (based on the disclaimer in cat classifieds) I would hope that those who do offer would be more forthcoming and, well, clear with their answers about very basic needs of breeding.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Yes, if I was to contact them asking about using their stud I would want to know the full details. I read the earlier posts here this afternoon but haven't had another look since then - if they are actually offering their cat as a stud I will deal with it. The thread may be closed.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

The OP hasn't responded on this thread. I am closing it now.


----------

